# Looking for Clapton's Blackie Pics....



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok..starting another project, Clapton's Blackie. anyone knows where i could find good shots of this 1 million dollars guitar?...

thanks


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

No, because then you'll build it, and I'll drool and want one. I hope you never find any decent pics.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> No, because then you'll build it, and I'll drool and want one. I hope you never find any decent pics.


LOL...thanks.....you kept saying that about my butterscotch tele and you resisted..LOL


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

You have the fender custom shop version


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> You have the fender custom shop version


that one i have. trying to find larger picts where i can see the finer details.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Decent shot of the back


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d0Du6RqdTs

http://doodlesite.com/crowdie/ec/blackie.htm

You probably already have seen these


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys..all the Smaller picts using google, i have found. what i'm after are larger picts..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Alain, the Fender Stratocaster Handbook has a couple pics of Blackie in it, but I can't recall if they were big or not.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I've got a collection of hi-res shots of the Clapton Tribute strat. 20 images weighing in at 80MB in total.

Let me know if you want them and I'll figure out how to upload them somewhere for you.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> I've got a collection of hi-res shots of the Clapton Tribute strat. 20 images weighing in at 80MB in total.
> 
> Let me know if you want them and I'll figure out how to upload them somewhere for you.


Hey..that would be awsome man. I think you can use http://www.yousendit.com/ for free


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Interesting. I had always heard that Clapton locked out his tremelos with a mechanical system like a small I-bolt but those custom shop pics show all it using all 5 springs and cranked up tight. 

I guess solid is solid, makes no difference how you get there.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Try this:

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=cafd9303fc353c89aaca48175a79d1c35c5eda9c21b7a016f88875faa4c6c51e

Make sure you download the files and don't just view them online or it resizes them.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=cafd9303fc353c89aaca48175a79d1c35c5eda9c21b7a016f88875faa4c6c51e
> 
> Make sure you download the files and don't just view them online or it resizes them.


THanks man..truely appriciate it. 

NOw i can get started..


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Decent shot of the back


geez... look at the gouges on that thing.
the curse of 1970's belt buckles, I presume.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

The Christie's Auction Catalogue book of the 2nd Clapton Crossroads sell-off (where this was sold) has fantastic detailed shots. You can still buy it online I believe. I have a copy and I got it at The 12th Fret in Toronto.

cheers
pete


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

faracaster said:


> The Christie's Auction Catalogue book of the 2nd Clapton Crossroads sell-off (where this was sold) has fantastic detailed shots. You can still buy it online I believe. I have a copy and I got it at The 12th Fret in Toronto.
> 
> cheers
> pete


Pete..what are the exact title of the book?..i check and can't find anything!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Al
Christie's Auction house is place where the catalogue was made for www.christies.com This was the second Clapton auction. The first was June 24th 1999
The book is called A Selection Of Eric Clapton's guitars. Auction was June 24 2004

One for sale on Craigslist
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/msg/1477676274.html


You might try to email the 12th Fret and ask if they still have one for sale www.12fret.com
they were in the $100-$125 range (which is normal for a catalogue from one of these auction houses.) They eventually become collectors piece's in their own right. Nice reference too.

good online pic
http://www.stratcollector.com/scn/ec1.html

Here's as close as I've got to it.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

nice hires pic!!

funny, the pickguard, knobs etc all look brand new in comparison to the body, too bad it's not got the original beatup parts which probably got replaced

also look at the wear on the fretboard, and how smooth & subtle it is....that's where all these relic hackjobs get it all wrong: grinding a trench in the finish looks like crap, and that's what most guys do but not how they actually wear

good luck with the project al....interested to see how yours comes out sdsre


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

removing self from forum


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Now if Alains project turns out looking EXACTLY like the vintage Blackie ... would you pay him a decent salary for the 2-3 months it would take to accomplish that? Or would you want to pay $1000 for it? That is the question you must answer if you want to judge the work.
> 
> My opinion only


since i started doing guitars. I got a minium of 30 Pms and emails regarding them. and i would say only a few offered actuall decent prices. MOST are like " yeah but i don't think it's realy worth more then 800$..."...i don't get upset anymore, i used to at first. Those people don't know shit about what the cost of parts alone are, and how long it actually takes to make one. 

So i just have fun doing them now, and when someone offers me a decent price, then boom it goes. When i get a email asking me to make quote for a guitar, i now ask first...how much are you willing to spend!...then if it's decent, i relpy with a quote. 

your clapton are totaly wicked. Only having picts of the Fender's replica i'll base mine on it. not trying to be 100% accurate, i like to have my own touch to it,. You need to post other guitars you've made on your site man..


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV and/or alain- ever done a brownie? or thought about it?
i dont buy the expensive stuff, but id be real interested in seeing it-
thats a guitar that doesnt get much attention, and maybe my favourite.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Why don't you just post a price on your website? Then you won't have to waste your time replying to people who aren't prepared to spend that amount, and potential customers wont have to waste their time asking how much ?




al3d said:


> since i started doing guitars. I got a minium of 30 Pms and emails regarding them. and i would say only a few offered actuall decent prices. MOST are like " yeah but i don't think it's realy worth more then 800$..."...i don't get upset anymore, i used to at first. Those people don't know shit about what the cost of parts alone are, and how long it actually takes to make one.
> 
> So i just have fun doing them now, and when someone offers me a decent price, then boom it goes. When i get a email asking me to make quote for a guitar, i now ask first...how much are you willing to spend!...then if it's decent, i relpy with a quote.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Why don't you just post a price on your website? Then you won't have to waste your time replying to people who aren't prepared to spend that amount, and potential customers wont have to waste their time asking how much ?


simply because A-)...dont have a site right now. and B-) been custom builds, the specs changed a LOT a price range very fast.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

fraser said:


> YJMUJRSRV and/or alain- ever done a brownie? or thought about it?
> i dont buy the expensive stuff, but id be real interested in seeing it-
> thats a guitar that doesnt get much attention, and maybe my favourite.


Dumb question...but the only brownie i know about is that kind..


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

al3d said:


> Dumb question...but the only brownie i know about is that kind..


brownie is the strat he used before he put blackie together- its on his first album and derek and the dominoes- and blind faith- as well with delaney and bonnie. 
its a 56


----------

